# Method Describing How to Reduce Heat of Graphics or Video cards ?



## Genius-jatt (Apr 9, 2014)

*Method Describing How to Reduce Heat of Graphics or Video cards ? *

Friends One day I was very frustrated as I saw my* Graphics-card* get suddenly *heated *very much,While *playing GTA-IV*. So at the spot I shut down my PC. Next day I have an idea as I know some Hardware, I get an *OLD HEAT-SINK* from the Electronic scrab and added to my *GRAPHIC-CARD*.See how ?

Now see this new Experiment how I do this with Pictures:

HERE IS THE SS OF MY ZOTAC-GRAHIC_CARD:- :hrt:hrt

*i.imgur.com/5x2kq.jpg

*My PC Configuration:*-

*1. Intel Processor: Core to due: 2.9 GHz
2. Mother board :Asus Intel-41 chipset
3. RAM:- 2 GB (DDR-2) Kingsten
4. HDD:- 500 GB (WD )
5. Zotac Grahics-card (8400 GS) with 1 GB DDR-3 (HDMI,DVI, VGA ports*)


*SEE THE SS OF ZOTAC:*- :lol

*i.imgur.com/aTGm0.jpg

Now friends here are some *Tools* used and every thing is define means I explore in the Pictures how I get a piece of *HEAT-SINK* and added to my *Graphics card*. I make a Hole in the Origional Heat sink to add the *Extra piece of heat sink*. See how ?

*THE SS:-* 

*i.imgur.com/RJ3Vj.jpg

You can see the *Origional grahic card* in which i added this peiece of heat sink while making a hole and skrew it nicely with *Skrew driver *and make it sure that it is nicely tight and also put it in such a way that it does not touch other part of the *CABNET or MOTHER-BOARD* Comonents. as its very *Necessary* so pl do take care other wise you will get *DAMAGE* any part of your system. 

*THE ADDED HEAT_SINK:*-  :win

*i.imgur.com/xSkDD.jpg

Now fully Install the *Graphics-Card to my PC* and Ready to Run it So at the spot I can't get you Video as *Lot of hard work* has to done and when ever i get time will try to post the Video performances . 

*See the Rest SS:*

*i.imgur.com/RX1CD.jpg

So Now performance have improved a lot and *ENJOYING* it without *heat*...Thanks for visiting....

Note: I am sharing my Experience  so do what ever with your own Risk ,I am not Responsible for any damage etc thanks.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 9, 2014)

take care if it is loose, if it falls down while it is turned on, could be a disaster
Only works on GPU without fans.
honestly its just better and easier to add couple of extra fans to cabinet..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 9, 2014)

will work for old wins
you did not mention the temperature improvement.


----------



## Genius-jatt (Apr 9, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> take care if it is loose, if it falls down while it is turned on, could be a disaster
> Only works on GPU without fans.
> honestly its just better and easier to add couple of extra fans to cabinet..


Thanks and you are also correct ,But I had already mention to tight a piece of Aluminium Heat Sink in good manner so that to avoid disaster. We all know that Aluminium is a good conductor of heat & electricity..Some time fans also don't serve the purpose which Heat sink can do...

Here it cost me 0 bucks


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 9, 2014)

Yeah it's still a nice DIY


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 9, 2014)

nice try but i dont think it will work...
check the temps now and compare it to the ones before..i think there will be hardly any diff

P.S. is that paint i see on the scrap metal? yo sure its a heatsink and not just an ordinary piece of metal? because that would be very very less edfdficient


----------



## tkin (Apr 9, 2014)

Your technique won't work with any GPU with a long cooler, like any 10k+ GPU.


----------



## Genius-jatt (Apr 9, 2014)

tkin said:


> Your technique won't work with any GPU with a long cooler, like any 10k+ GPU.



Dear I already said in first post its working with me ,I can't say about any other person, I am Running my games very easily then before.Now I don't face any problem with GTA like games with simple configurations, I don't have very heavy machine neither I had so much money to invest on 10K GPU. So my problem soled and I put my experiences. Thanks for comments.


----------



## Genius-jatt (Mar 23, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> take care if it is loose, if it falls down while it is turned on, could be a disaster
> Only works on GPU without fans.
> honestly its just better and easier to add couple of extra fans to cabinet..


Friends still working very well after a year no any problem with me. thanks


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 23, 2015)

a very good DIY! would have loved it if  [MENTION=62108]rakesh_sharma23[/MENTION] had posted an article on it 

anyways OP a great DIY!


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Mar 23, 2015)

Just adding a small piece of aluminium to the heat sink with just one screw even without applying any thermal compound  and you are having great improvement in Games...

1. Area of contact between original heatsink and piece of scrap is very little , just at the point where it has been screwed..  So there will be very small amount of heat exchange happening.
2. No Thermal paste..  How can one think of heat exchange between two metals without using a thermal paste. 
3. The whole surface area of the scrap piece of metal is just good enough to reduce the temperature by one or two degree.. that too if you apply a thermal compound.

You will feel that new heatsink is worm when you touch it. 
It is getting worm due to warm air flow in the case not because it is  pulling heat from the GPU heatsink as you might think.. 

By just adding a piece of scrap to a 8400GS GFX you cant get any improvement in gaming performance.. 
if you are getting increase in performance, than we all should stop buying good GFX and start running to scrap yard.. 

- - - Updated - - -

Mod have been great if you have removed the old GFX heatsink and instead added an old AMD or Intel CPU heatsink with fan on to the GFX card.. that would have reduced your GPU temperature..


----------

